# New Topless Law?!



## K1 (Sep 20, 2019)

Did you guys see the new topless law passed by 6 states?!

Females ****** can go around topless now in Utah, Colorado, Wyoming, New Mexico, Kansas, and Oklahoma?!

Imagine the shit-storm of sexual assault allegations and rape cases that are going to skyrocket in those states!

Should have just made it illegal for anyone to be shirtless outside of their homes or on the beaches?!


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 20, 2019)

News to me!  Got a link?


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 20, 2019)

I see the news articles, but no mention of age:
https://www.kgun9.com/news/national/freethenipple-wins-victory-in-colorado


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 20, 2019)

Opening up a dangerous can of worms if you ask me.


----------



## K1 (Sep 20, 2019)

Multislacking said:


> I see the news articles, but no mention of age:
> https://www.kgun9.com/news/national/freethenipple-wins-victory-in-colorado



I will have to find the clearer article my wife showed me but this is one I found on a quick search:

https://thehill.com/regulation/cour...ale-topless-ban-after-womens-years-long-legal

The original ordnance was (which will be removed...So unless it is rewritten to be age appropriate the the text will be 'over 10'...I assume they are going to have no choice but to make it age appropriate before finalizing things but at the moment it looks like the ordnance is just going to be dumped?!) :



> The former ordinance in Fort Collins said females over age 10 were not allowed to knowingly expose their breasts in any public place or on certain private properties that could be viewed from a public area. The ban did not extend to women breastfeeding in allowed places.



It looks like as you continue reading through the different states that it may end up being county specific at the end of the day...But still those counties open themselves up for a lot of trouble! Even if/once they move it up to be adults only, you are setting yourselves up for much more sexual misconduct and rape situations.


----------



## K1 (Sep 20, 2019)

So even taking out the age thing, because I'm one that reads directly into the removal/addition of things (I edited the initial post)...Just the fact that a grown woman will be able to be topless sets any place up for unneeded sexual situations.

I understand what females are trying to do but it would be much simpler and more understandable to just ban it outright for both males and females.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 20, 2019)

My daughter isn't going to show her breasts....EVER!

...just saying!

God, I don't look forward to her teenage years and beyond


----------



## j4ever (Sep 21, 2019)

going around topless, lol, topless + me too movement


----------



## AnaSCI (Sep 21, 2019)

Guys expecting Sofia Vergara's to go around topless.
Instead they'll get Melissa McCarthy's:sFun_duh2:


----------



## squatster (Sep 21, 2019)

I hope it fails big time.
What are they thinking?
Topples beaches don't even work


----------



## koolio (Sep 21, 2019)

30 years ago I was the head lifeguard at a beach on lake Erie...a group of local strippers came down wearing thongs and pasties....they were having a blast playing frisbee...a group of people came to me and complained...I called the city law director for guidance....he said there were no laws prohibiting it....the complainers got furious...the strippers got mad and took off their pasties...finally the cops came and shut the beach down....what a day!...


----------



## Duluxx (Sep 21, 2019)

Bring em out bring em out!


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 21, 2019)

AnaSCI said:


> Guys expecting Sofia Vergara's to go around topless.
> Instead they'll get Melissa McCarthy's:sFun_duh2:



lol, that's exactly what is going to happen. A bunch of butch looking women, or really hairy hippy women.....<vomit>


----------



## GearPro (Sep 22, 2019)

AnaSCI said:


> Guys expecting Sofia Vergara's to go around topless.
> Instead they'll get Melissa McCarthy's:sFun_duh2:



Good enough for me. Beggars can’t be choosers.


----------



## AnaSCI (Sep 22, 2019)

GearPro said:


> Good enough for me. Beggars can’t be choosers.



:sHa_lolbig2:


----------



## GearPro (Sep 22, 2019)

MR. BMJ said:


> lol, that's exactly what is going to happen. A bunch of butch looking women, or really hairy hippy women.....<vomit>



You young guys and your standards... <shakes head>


----------



## AGGRO (Sep 23, 2019)

Crazy law. Things are getting out of hand.


----------



## SURGE (Sep 24, 2019)

It makes no difference as we all know not a single hot girl will go topless  It will be the 60 year old fat naturist :banghead:


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 24, 2019)

koolio said:


> 30 years ago I was the head lifeguard at a beach on lake Erie...a group of local strippers came down wearing thongs and pasties....they were having a blast playing frisbee...a group of people came to me and complained...I called the city law director for guidance....he said there were no laws prohibiting it....the complainers got furious...the strippers got mad and took off their pasties...finally the cops came and shut the beach down....what a day!...



I want to hang out with you sometime


----------



## lycan Venom (Sep 26, 2019)

As long as it isn't my daughters i'm more than happy to see everyone else's daughters, wives and sisters. No difference than watching them parade in thong "bathing suits" or see through yoga pants/leggings and shirts with no panties or bras. People just need to fucking destigmatize and un-pervert their mind from nudity. Go visit a nude beach and I doubt you'll get a hard on unless you are a pervert and only want sex 24/7. It's a crazy law but in reality it seems fair. Everyone has their opinion and biases. It is what it is. I highly doubt any normal cute big breasted woman will parade herself. It only gives incentive to LGBTQ, prostitutes and communist feminist.


----------



## ProFIT (Sep 29, 2019)

lycan Venom said:


> As long as it isn't my daughters i'm more than happy to see everyone else's daughters, wives and sisters. No difference than watching them parade in thong "bathing suits" or see through yoga pants/leggings and shirts with no panties or bras. People just need to fucking destigmatize and un-pervert their mind from nudity. Go visit a nude beach and I doubt you'll get a hard on unless you are a pervert and only want sex 24/7. It's a crazy law but in reality it seems fair. Everyone has their opinion and biases. It is what it is. I highly doubt any normal cute big breasted woman will parade herself. It only gives incentive to LGBTQ, prostitutes and communist feminist.



Great point. Although never go to a nude beach after taking cialis as I made that mistake once


----------



## lycan Venom (Sep 29, 2019)

Oh man.. good advice! I was just about to visit Blacks Beach over here next to me in La Jolla. Complete nude beach but probably all dudes anyways. I need to go to France.


----------

